# Charterboat numbers for sale



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Numbers had been spoken for last week sorry.I updated the post in the for sale section,and forgot to do this one .For the record several members know me personaly and they backed me up on this post, if you research for sale section you would see this.These numbers are not beat down,nor are they just clicks on map quest. Guess you will never know.There are some good people left in the world believe it or not.You should try to give some people a chance before you hate on them or be so negative about things!:letsdrink


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

pm sent I think...forum is acting very strange. Called # and left a message also.

David


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

PM sent.......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Is this the same set of numbers that was for sale 2 days ago?


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

How much...or is this an auction?:letsdrink


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Interested if still available


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Interested, just need details.


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

How to know numbers sold will not be sold multiple times? I trust ya but would like someway to confirm.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *spiderjohn (11/5/2009)*How to know numbers sold will not be sold multiple times? I trust ya but would like someway to confirm.


You would have to personally know or 'know of'the posterand trust him/her to have piece of mind that this isn't a scam.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Charter Boat spots are usually beat down pretty bad when a captain gets ready to ditch them-Beware!!!:nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you selling your boat as well? 

Package deal maybe????

Jimmy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Could be just 5000 clicks on mapsource too!!!



Kim


----------



## Lunchhook (Nov 11, 2009)

I just bought a bigger boat (26 SeaHunt Gamefish) and want to fish the edge and see what I can find. I don't expect anyone to give up hot spots but I would like to know where to start. Could I get a couple of general areas??? Maybe where to start and where towind up a few miles apart? I have numbers near *N29 57.000 W87 11.000 and would like to start nearby.*

*Thanks,*

*Allen*


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well all i can say is that ive talked with him, i know a great friend that dive master for the boat and he said nothing but great things to say. Plus he's a family guy. So saying that its 5000 mouse clicks or they are BS and usually beat up, well thats pretty shitty, and seems your not intrested so please keep your mind to yourself untill you have spoke with him. Thank you Brandon.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *GROUPER321 (11/10/2009)*Well all i can say is that ive talked with him, i know a great friend that dive master for the boat and he said nothing but great things to say. Plus he's a family guy. So saying that its 5000 mouse clicks or they are BS and usually beat up, well thats pretty shitty, and seems your not intrested so please keep your mind to yourself untill you have spoke with him. Thank you Brandon.


So, is he selling his boat as well?????....Just wondering if he's calling it quits..

Jimmy


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks grouper321!No the boat is not for sale .Just getting a new job in the oilfield.The kids would kill me if they didn't have a way to get to Ft.Mcree.Edited above post so please reread.Thanks


----------

